# Electric Eel Model C Owner



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just got me a Electric Eel Model C Complete Kit with the 3/4 hp upgrade, a j kit(7/8" cable), complete with cutter heads. Got a extra shaft for the a drill and eel set up too. :thumbup: Post some pics when it gets in.

here the unit 
http://www.electriceel.com/pdfs/modelcbrochure4-2010.pdf


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one exactly like it. never use it I use my hole hog to run my cable. I love electric ell cable and cutters though, my all time fav of favs for sewers. Have fun with it.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*electric model c*

Great machine i use it both ways and love havent found machine that will beat it
:thumbsup:


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

where is the best price for cable and drill adapter ,and cutters. my old DM-55 is leaking oil out of the gear box and i don't know if i can get parts for it . I am also getting tired of hauling it into basements. a hole hawg and cable seem more manageable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Just got me a Electric Eel Model C Complete Kit with the 3/4 hp upgrade, a j kit(7/8" cable), complete with cutter heads. Got a extra shaft for the a drill and eel set up too. :thumbup: Post some pics when it gets in.
> 
> here the unit
> http://www.electriceel.com/pdfs/modelcbrochure4-2010.pdf




Who had the best price, where did you purchase it from ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Reminds me of the "Beast".....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

IS that a General model 88? Pretty much the same unit as the Electric Eel Model C.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Will said:


> IS that a General model 88? Pretty much the same unit as the Electric Eel Model C.


Yesiree... it's the 88. Use general and eel cable with it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Been getting shotty service out of Electric Eel. I place the order over a week ago and still don't know if it had shipped....The sales rep said it should have shipped yesterday. If I don't get confirmation that is is gonna be at my door step by Wednesday or Thursday, I'm canceling the order and getting a Spartan 300!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Out of curiousity, how do you go from electric eel to a 300?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cause I ran a 1065 for years and that is want I'm used to


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Cause I ran a 1065 for years and that is want I'm used to




Then why change to a sectional machine ? That 1.25" cable is very heavy and you need to make more trips to get to the job.


Don't get me wrong it's a very nice machine and I wouldn't mind having one myself just for the several tough jobs I get every year but my 300 opens 90% of them no problems and is 160lbs rolling on wheels, takes one trip.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest I want something lighter, and I want to take of less space in my Box Truck. And I think think Model C is the longest lasting, easiest to maintain machine you can buy. I don't mind taking extra trips if I have too. I never work alone so it's not a big deal. Plus a new 1065 which I would love to have it over 3k. Don't realy want to shell out that kind of money right now. Hell even a new 300 with cable is pushing 3K.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> To be honest I want something lighter, and I want to take of less space in my Box Truck. And I think think Model C is the longest lasting, easiest to maintain machine you can buy. I don't mind taking extra trips if I have too. I never work alone so it's not a big deal. Plus a new 1065 which I would love to have it over 3k. Don't realy want to shell out that kind of money right now. Hell even a new 300 with cable is pushing 3K.



I would think the model C and cables would take the same or more space than a drum machine ?

My Spartan rep threw in 100' of .55 cable when I bought my 300 machine & toolbox.


What does the model C and cables sell for ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K60 does everything and more then a 300, cost less (about 2k) and takes up less space. A model C is comparable to a 7500 or 1065, not the 300.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I would think the model C and cables would take the same or more space than a drum machine ?
> 
> My Spartan rep threw in 100' of .55 cable when I bought my 300 machine & toolbox.
> 
> ...


The way my truck is set up I can hang all the cables up off the floor and I can mount the model c up on top of some shelves in my truck, freeing up all floor space. I ordered a 3/4hp model c with 104' of 1.25 cable(solid core, self feeding), 72' of 7/8 cable (solid core, self feeding), 7 1.25" cutter heads, 5 7/8" cutter heads, 4 cable cages, feeding tool, extra attachment for drill and eel set up for for around $2500. 

I had my Spartan rep say he would throw in the cable if I got the tool box too. Don't remember what he quoted me though, I think 2300 for the unit+350 maybe for the tool box? My 1065 is ready for retirement, the model c would replace it. I'd run the drill and eel set up if the location is tight. I may still get a Spartan 300 later, just cause I think Spartan makes a damn good machine and I'd still like to have the ability to have drum machine, i'd just leave it at the shop and get it as I need it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wish I had that much work space in my van :thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Even with all that space, I wish I had more.....don't know how anyone can work out of a van. Done that and it sucks....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't hang the cables up very high....It's a pain throwing full baskets of 1-1/4 in the back of a pickup.....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Good tip, don 't want to end up like this after years of lifting 1.25 cables:wheelchair:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Will said:


> Good tip, don 't want to end up like this after years of lifting 1.25 cables:wheelchair:


I've never weighed a full basket, but, I grab the handle with my back to the truck and spin around like I'm throwing a discus in a track meet to get it up in the bed.....:laughing:I'm fairly stout too.....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The Electric Eel catalog says the Model C 1/2hp kit weights 210lbs. The unit weight 75-80lbs so I'm guessing 104' of 1.25 cable is approx 130lbs or 65lbs per cage.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> K60 does everything and more then a 300, cost less (about 2k) and takes up less space. A model C is comparable to a 7500 or 1065, not the 300.




It's also not as clean and more labor intense :yes:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*electric eel*

It can be clean if you run water while you have the cable in the pipe that helps.Also after you clear the blockage and are spinning the cable out it almost always comes back dry by spinning the moisture of in the pipe. If you carry 4 lengths of cable in each cage that lessons the load.I think then the cage weighs around 50lbs.price for the model c kit is 2200.00 or 2300.00 for the 3/4 hp.I have had mine for 14 years and have never had a problem.Great machine.Spartan is good also.but for their price and to hump 160lbs down stairs and THEN BACK UP. You need a really good back brace.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> It can be clean if you run water while you have the cable in the pipe that helps.Also after you clear the blockage and are spinning the cable out it almost always comes back dry by spinning the moisture of in the pipe. If you carry 4 lengths of cable in each cage that lessons the load.I think then the cage weighs around 50lbs.price for the model c kit is 2200.00 or 2300.00 for the 3/4 hp.I have had mine for 14 years and have never had a problem.Great machine.Spartan is good also.but for their price and to hump 160lbs down stairs and THEN BACK UP. You need a really good back brace.




It's on wheels, you don't have to support all of the weight as you would the cable cages unless you dolly them around.


Cable comes back dry............ WOW.....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> It's on wheels, you don't have to support all of the weight as you would the cable cages unless you dolly them around.
> 
> 
> Cable comes back dry............ WOW.....


The baskets actually ride pretty well on the machine, you just have to pay attention.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the Model C in today. Had a long day so its still in the box. I got a job lined up for it tomorrow. I'll post some pics then.


----------



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

*Electric eel.*

I KNOW IM NEW HERE AND PROBABLY DONT HOLD ALOT OF WEIGHT IN THIS GROUP.........BUT IVE BEEN A PLUMBER/SEWER RAT FOR 20 YRS AND GENTLEMAN, NO DISRESPECT, THERE APPLES AND THEN THERES ORANGES AND ELECTRIC EEL....IS BY FAR IN MY OPIONION THE MOST POWERFUL AND THOROUGH SEWER MACHINE ON THE MARKET TODAY.....WITH THAT BEING SAID....WILL TRUST ME THAT MODEL C SHOULD REMAIN ON THE FLOOR......IF YOU BOUGHT BASKETS FOR THE SNAKES....CHUCKEM.......PUT THE SNAKE IN TIRES.......BETTER OFF THAT WAY ........SEPERATE THE LENGTHS EACH TIME......AND OIL THE ENDS......ONCE A WEEK....DEPENDING ON USAGE.....THE REASON I USE TIRES.....LESS CHANCE OF MARKING A CLIENTS WALLS MOVING IN AN OUT OF THE HOUSE.......YOU CAN ROLL IT GOING BACK AND FORTH TO YOUR TRUCK AND IF THE CABLES ARE WET.......THE TIRES HOLD THE WATER TOO....AND THE3Y STACK NEATLY IN THE TRUCK AS WELL....GOOD LUCK WILL......SPARTAN IS A GOOD MACHINE ALSO.......BUT IT WOULD BE BETTER WITH 1 1/4 CABLE TOO.....:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

johnny the bull said:


> I KNOW IM NEW HERE AND PROBABLY DONT HOLD ALOT OF WEIGHT IN THIS GROUP.........BUT IVE BEEN A PLUMBER/SEWER RAT FOR 20 YRS AND GENTLEMAN, NO DISRESPECT, THERE APPLES AND THEN THERES ORANGES AND ELECTRIC EEL....IS BY FAR IN MY OPIONION THE MOST POWERFUL AND THOROUGH SEWER MACHINE ON THE MARKET TODAY.....WITH THAT BEING SAID....WILL TRUST ME THAT MODEL C SHOULD REMAIN ON THE FLOOR......IF YOU BOUGHT BASKETS FOR THE SNAKES....CHUCKEM.......PUT THE SNAKE IN TIRES.......BETTER OFF THAT WAY ........SEPERATE THE LENGTHS EACH TIME......AND OIL THE ENDS......ONCE A WEEK....DEPENDING ON USAGE.....THE REASON I USE TIRES.....LESS CHANCE OF MARKING A CLIENTS WALLS MOVING IN AN OUT OF THE HOUSE.......YOU CAN ROLL IT GOING BACK AND FORTH TO YOUR TRUCK AND IF THE CABLES ARE WET.......THE TIRES HOLD THE WATER TOO....AND THE3Y STACK NEATLY IN THE TRUCK AS WELL....GOOD LUCK WILL......SPARTAN IS A GOOD MACHINE ALSO.......BUT IT WOULD BE BETTER WITH 1 1/4 CABLE TOO.....:thumbup:


The most powerful machine I ever used is the Flexi-Cleaner I have one with the old 1hp lamb motor. http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html


----------



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

*electric eel*

wow rat that machine does look ancient........but the oldest i ever used were.......human powered.....municipal rods..........what a back breaker


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

johnny the bull said:


> wow rat that machine does look ancient........but the oldest i ever used were.......human powered.....municipal rods..........what a back breaker


That one pictured is brand new. One I have is old old old.. I do have a few sets of the old municipal hand crank rods. Still use them here and there when needed. If you search I will always say each drain cleaning tool, machine has it place and time to use.


----------

